# Where are the CT's



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Quite possible they're not in the gear at all. Outside somplace? In a vault? On a pole near the potheads?


----------



## machasman (Mar 10, 2009)

The print shows the CT's on the 480 side of the transformer, I'll know for sure when I de-energize the gear then I can wire ferret. No big deal though. I am installing a Power Logic PM-750 so I can just land the current and voltage inputs as required. Thought someone may have seen a CT that is not the donut type or a HALL type.


----------



## sgr1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Alot of times the CT's are right at the transformer. Not in the gear.


----------



## machasman (Mar 10, 2009)

I found the CTs. They are GE iron core transformers (3) mounted on the bottom of the gear. Hard to really get a look at the wiring but it looks like they tap voltage from each phase to H1 on each winding. Anyone worked with this type CT. There is no shorting block so that makes me wonder if they used to short them with wire and alligator clips .

I am still installing a block. Anyone worked with this type CT


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

See if you can get some pics. I'd like to see what you're up against.


----------



## machasman (Mar 10, 2009)

found the ct's, they were on the buss behind the main.


----------

